# Filters?



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

hello, I have a 55 gallon tank and about a month ago I updated my Topfin 60 to a Marineland power filter penguin 350, I then was told that is not enough filtration for my 4 RBP so I went out and bought a Marineland Canister Filter Magnum 350 and it was around $150 so I was fine.. right now I have both the power filter HOB and the canister filter running and i'm kinda happy with it.. the canister filter is loud and seems to get louder every day.. i've been reading through posts about filters and saw a bunch of people talking about a Filstar XP4 Canister Filter so I've done some research and found one for $183 plus free shipping.. I like the sounds of that because it will allow me to get a 75 gallon and still be big enough for it (up to 260 gallons) so I was wondering if it is a good idea and get the XP4 or just stick with what i have?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I have Rena Filstar XP4s in all my tanks doing a pretty good job... XP4 will do great in a 75g tank


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

I run an emperor 400 HOB and a magnum 350 canister on one of my 75's seems to do the job fine(did it fine with 4-6" reds also). I filled the carbon chamber on the magnum with bio rings though, the 350 should not be loud, are you sure it is not sucking air somewhere?

I cannot comment on the xp4 as I do not own one.


----------



## CJPIRANHA (Apr 23, 2011)

I got 2 Eheim 2217 on my 125g and 1 on my 55g along with a Whisper that came with the tank. I like Eheim Classics because they are bullet proof, and a simple design. I've heard good things about Filstar XP4's as well but never had one. They are supposed to be more user friendly than the Eheim Classics. Some people say they are not as durable as Eheims but that might just be human error using them. A lot of people use the FX5 too but I find it pricey for the amount of media it holds.

One thing I'll say is don't believe the ratings they put on any filter. They are usually based on either the pumps flow ability not including media, filter pads etc. or they are estimates based on the amount of water the filter can move in an hour. The flow rate does not mean they are efficient at filtering, it just means they move the water through the filter. If the water by-passes the media at any point in the filter, flow rate will be high but actual filtering will be lower than expected based on the flow rate. I usually estimate the rating at %50 of the manufactures claims to compensate for real world flow rates. No science behind this, just my estimate. So if you have say a 55g full of mollies 1 Eheim or Filstar might be just fine, but put 4 Piranha in the tank and you'll be doing frequent water changes to keep the water pristine. My advice is always double up your filtration for 2 reasons: first you can alternate your maintenance so your tank is never left filter-less, and second, you always have a back-up filter in case one fails.

What you have should be fine but the real answer is use your test kit. If the water is fine without doing a water change then stick with what you have. If it fluctuates alot between water changes, then it's time for an upgrade.


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

i found a new eheim 2217 classic canister filter for $169.99 free shipping so I might go with that and leave my Marineland Power HOB filter on so i'll have both.. sound like a good idea and a good price for the filter?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Eheim is top quality but i'd get Rena Filstar XP4 over Eheim 2217 because of the canister volume (3g vs 1.74g) and flow rate (450gph vs. 264gph)...


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

that's what i was thinking too.. getting the XP4 i'd never have to get another filter again because it is rated for tanks up to 260 and i'll never get a tank that big.. the 2217 is rated up to like 150 which i probably won't get that big but i might eventually look at a 180 gallon tank! but right now money is tight so i am just looking for the best filter possible for my 55 gallon soon to be 75 gallon


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Piranhas are messy fish so they need powerful bio filtration... personally i'd get the Rena XP4 for a 75g tank...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

ehime professional 2229 wet dry filter, amazing biological filtration cannot be beaten by any canister since it is a built in wet dry. Basically it fills with water then for like 30-40 seconds it pumps out the water and sucks in air from an air tube allowing aerobic beneficial bacteria colonies to grow larger and healthier, unlike a regular canister that is just relying on oxygen dissolved in the water. Put in the substrat filter media you have a biological powerhouse, couple that with a regular ehime for mechanical and your golden.

No other filter like it but its pricy!
http://www.eheimcanisterfilters.com/eheim-wetdry-2229-canister-filter/


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

bob351 said:


> ehime professional 2229 wet dry filter, amazing biological filtration cannot be beaten by any canister since it is a built in wet dry. Basically it fills with water then for like 30-40 seconds it pumps out the water and sucks in air from an air tube allowing aerobic beneficial bacteria colonies to grow larger and healthier, unlike a regular canister that is just relying on oxygen dissolved in the water. Put in the substrat filter media you have a biological powerhouse, couple that with a regular ehime for mechanical and your golden.
> 
> No other filter like it but its pricy!
> http://www.eheimcanisterfilters.com/eheim-wetdry-2229-canister-filter/


Sure it's a great filter... in fact IMO Eheim filters are best filters ever but this guy just need a filter for a small shoal in a 75g tank and 2229 is way too much (pricy) for that tank... Rena XP4 and 1-2 AC110s is all he needs IMO...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

he said what filter is the best







they do have smaller wet drys but they are still an arm and a leg...


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes I did say best. But I meant between the two. I am buying my 75 gallon tank tuesday and getting the XP4 filter tomorrow. I am going to build a stand for the 75 and I plan on putting in a lot of time and effort in it so I'm hoping it turns out real nice. Any good suggestions for the stand?


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

davery08 said:


> Yes I did say best. But I meant between the two. I am buying my 75 gallon tank tuesday and getting the XP4 filter tomorrow. I am going to build a stand for the 75 and I plan on putting in a lot of time and effort in it so I'm hoping it turns out real nice. Any good suggestions for the stand?


best DIY stand i think i've ever seen

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/187427-75-gallon-tank-journal-updated-922-nerites-arrived/page__p__2450295__hl__%2Btank+%2Bjournal__fromsearch__1#entry2450295


----------

